# Best Workmanship in Terms of Machining?



## nilfire77 (May 30, 2014)

Hello all custom ti light owners! Who in your opinion has the best workmanship in terms of ti machining? Don, Mac, TnC, Mirage Man, Moddoo? Just to name a few...


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe (May 30, 2014)

Best? Do you want manual work? Then PhotonFanatic is a crazy machinist. Dark Zero...master. Mirage Man...master. Tranquility Base...master. If you can get any of these guys to spin for you, you will win. JHanko can make a nice Ti light...ha ha ha.

For me, the TB or MM light is some of the finest out there, at least in the custom Aleph Ti collector stuff. I just love TB's crocodile pattern.

TnC does their lights on CNC machines, so without question their machining and finishing is flawless.

obi


----------



## nilfire77 (May 30, 2014)

Doesn't have to be manual work. I'm looking at impeccable fit and finish. :twothumbs


----------



## mikes1 (May 30, 2014)

Don's lights are right up there and very accessible also if you have deep pockets look no further than Cool Fall

Mike


----------

